# Quest Gebiete



## Marishiten (2. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
Ich wollte fragen ob es soo ein Questguide gibt wo man von 1-50 Leveln sollte kann mir da einer helfen hab mir das Spiel heute gekauft und Update gerade :>
Und will gleich Power leveln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Benter (5. Januar 2008)

Hi,

Die Regionen Mittelerdes:

Auenland - Level 5-12
Ered Luin - Level 1-12
Breeland - Level 1-20
Einsame Lande - Level 15-30
Nordhöhen - Level 20-35
Trollhöhen - Level 35-45
Nebelgebirge - Level 40-50
Angmar - Level 40-50
Ettenöden - Level 45-50

Ich hoffe, das meintest Du. Und Power-Leveln ist langweilig... nimm dir Zeit und spiele in Ruhe und genieße Mittelerde und seine GEschichte.

Viele Grüße

Benter


----------



## -bloodberry- (5. Januar 2008)

Ich ergänze:
Evedim - Level 30-40


----------

